# Why r we reluctant in sharing the info on piracy!!!



## hansraj (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok ... before i begin Lets remind all of us of the Forums rule that none of our post should direct to any pirated content hereafter(basically no infringement of Copyright law or Intellectual act).

   What i want to discuss here is: why is sharing information on the available pirated content banned/prohibhited/dicouraged in almost all the reputed forums. Isnt it something akin to the subject of "Sex Education", where some people say that information should be openly available and thus a better society would form up as they will then be in a better position to decide what is correct and whats not.Yet a few stick to the old slogan that talking about sex is wrong and detrimental to our society!

  Ok lets make it more simple.... we dont have a ban on knives or pesticides or such dangerous items which can kill someone instantly (well except for guns, that too people obtain license and still a few use to kill!!). These things can be used to kill anyone, But not every person is a killer who is at the counter to purchase it.

 What I want to convey is, It is upto the person to decide if he/she wants to use such items to commit a crime or not. Similarly what should be emphasised is the ills of piracy and the enforcement of preventive acts or laws to stop piracy. Just by merely making this issue a "Taboo" in the discussions, are'nt we instigating the very human nature.... called curiosity and adventure!!!

 I remember very distinctly that i was told not to go near a "well" in my locality when i was a child, I always used to go there thereafter in every single opportunity when i was sure of no watchful eyes over me. Though after a couple of visits i realised that there was nothing so interesting... ..and then left going... Well today i know it was for my safety which needs no elaboration. Similarly, by not discussing such issues in the public forums, I feel we are kind of encouraging piracy.

  Also we know that whether we discuss here or not, those who intend to engage in piracy or infringement of the laws shall continue doing so without a hitch, then why force something which as such we are not able to stop. 

I reiterate- Those who have to indulge in piracy they shall do it anyhow, but not every one is going to indulge in it when piracy is dicussed threadbare.

Also I know that i had few softwares for which i had paid, but not 100% of the ones i owned had been paid for!!! How many among us have 100% clean record? Well I am convinced that few among us must be 100% pirates. So It actually doesnt matter if you have committed a crime once or multiple times, a crime always remains crime. So you either be 100% clean or else u are tainted. Its just that someone is 10% tainted and the other is 90%. I am too a pirate for the products for which I didnt pay and that makes me an equivalent criminal.

The post has become too long, and long posts are generally not read, so I am stopping the present post here; lets see what views do we have to share!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 6, 2010)

Just one word to discribe that "WHY" thing........ *Hypocrites*


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 6, 2010)

1. piracy is punishable as per law, forum rules abides to law.
2. it isnt something akin to the subject of "Sex Education".
3. pecticides/ knifes should be sold to those who knows the danger involved in using them.
4. some persons may not be in position to decide whats right/ wrong.
5. you have been protected at the time when you were not in position to decide whats right/ wrong (point 4)
6. you are also part of the society like them, at least you should think positively for society.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 6, 2010)

A Good Forum is all about sharing and helping which is legal. Why spoil the forum with piracy discussion? There are plenty of forums for those activities. Why drag clean forums into this legal mess?


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well am gonna tell about yesterday's experience!

Digit had shipped the trial/evaluation version of Windows 7 Enterprise in their January issue. I had installed it and its evaluation period had expired. So I was not booting into it.

Yesterday my friend bought a Compaq laptop, which was shipped with DOS only. I had told him to get one which was pre-installed with Windows 7, but due to price limitation he choose the other. He had to install Windows 7 there in the shop itself which the vendors did. He told me to come over and check the laptop. I went there and asked him if he got any disks with it. He said no, and i told him it would be better to atleast get an installation CD for Windows 7 so that he could re-install if some problems appear. We went to the shop again in the evening to make the rest of the payment. We asked for an installation disk at the shop and they instantly burned a DVD and handed over. We came back with it. I borrowed the DVD from my friend and put it in my desktop. What did i find?

There is a folder in the DVD named "Windows 7 all versions activator". I copied it and tried to activate my Windows 7 Enterprise and it worked lol. Now my Windows 7 is activated and i can use all its functions.

Moral:
Software Piracy starts when you buy the computer!

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

Well if one need to sound really ethical, lets start a poll here!

How many people are using only genuine pieces of software?
I bet none!

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Another question who is a pirate?

Who distributes it or the one who uses that piece of software?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 6, 2010)

> Also we know that whether we discuss here or not, those who intend to engage in piracy or infringement of the laws shall continue doing so without a hitch, then why force something which as such we are not able to stop.


You don't see anything wrong in one of the best technical Magazines in India providing a medium for illegal activities? Just by knowing that Piracy is being promoting makes you liable for vicarious/contributory infringement. 


> Vicarious infringement occurs where someone has a direct financial interest in the infringing actions being committed by another and has the ability to control it, even if they do not know that the infringement is taking place and do not directly take part in it.





> Contributory infringement occurs where someone knows that infringing activity is taking place and either induces it, causes it, or materially contributes to it.


Sure by the time some Indian authority actually thinks about taking any kind of action we'd all probably be 6 feet under but its still wrong. If you knew a person was going to steal a car would you provide him the tools? 


> How many people are using only genuine pieces of software?
> I bet none!


I would be on the list.


> Another question who is a pirate?
> 
> Who distributes it or the one who uses that piece of software?


I would believe both would be Pirates.

Oh and theres one more reason . This is kind of known though. 


> * No Posts Related To Anything Illegal.
> Do not post/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 6, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> [/COLOR]Another question who is a pirate?
> 
> Who distributes it or the one who uses that piece of software?



Technically a pirate should be the one who hacks/decods/unlocks the information sitting at the top of the chain, If you aslk me Piracy cannot be stopped or even reduced in the world if internet/information, so you might as well except and live with it.

For ethical people this might be a crime, but for those who are living in remote area where sw/music does not reach, or does at an exorbitant price.......... piracy/internet is a boon. Its just a matter of how you look at things......

I see so many people in fourms from places like Israel, afganisthan, africa, praising people like Razor, SkullPutra for providing them games and SW so easily, which they could nt have got.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 7, 2010)

Why not do piracy, but also expand open source software.
That's what i have done in past years.
Although i dont distribute pirated things, but use them (only two softwares Windows XP and Office XP, all other are OSS or shareware).
Also i distributed linux to many of my friends, make people aware of them. Many of them liked it too.
Point is, do both things good and bad. Dont be 100% good.


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 7, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> Although i dont distribute pirated things, but use them (only two softwares Windows XP and Office XP, all other are OSS or shareware).


 
Same here:
File Compression: 7-zip, PeaZip
Download Manager: FDM
Browser: Firefox, Chrome and IE8 (Never found MS selling IE)
Media Player: KMP, VLC
Editor: Notepad++
Office: OpenOffice.org
Antivirus: Avast 5 Free Edition

---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 AM ----------

I Ain't 100% pirate  I Buy Original Games When I Can!


----------



## hansraj (Apr 7, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Contributory infringement occurs where someone knows that infringing activity is taking place and either induces it, causes it, or materially contributes to it.



The lawmakers try to frame the law in such words that all the possibilities to prevent a crime should be included in the acts. However, over a period of time, in certain dynamic spheres, it results in the whole meaning getting changed. As per the contributory infringement definition, we may soon have BSNL(or any other ISP) for providing physical means to download unlimited data, or the companies shipping DOS in their laptop, the hard-disks of 1TB/2TB storage, Media players with online torent downloading options and so on so forth.  All these can also be included in the perview of being criminal as per the law then!! Have we forgotten what happened to MR Bajaj in so called DPS Scandal case years before when the IIT Kid posted the video for sale in bazee.com!! Our police went ahead and arrested the owner of the website because of similar laws. Today the same site runs but with collaboration with ebay.com. What i want to say is, choice is with you; if you want to use opensource do that, if u want to purchase then please purchase but spread the awareness without trying to be restrictive in nature. 

The vendor installing win 7 cannot be considered commercial gain, coz he by doing so, he has not taken any additional money from the buyer. Also he has been selling the laptop with DOS only, its the buyer who asks the possibility of win 7. Buyer is least interested from where the vendor gets it coz he doesnt want to increase his cost, the vendor too doesnt seek any financial gain by installing win7 now as he has already struck a deal for the dos platform. This case is different from another case where lets say yet another vendor says that take win 7 cds at heavy discounted price e.g say Rs 1000 per cd.

Majority of the piracy is not for comercial purpose. Only a handful are downloading the pirated stuff to make money and earn a living. Most of the pirates are using it for their own use without paying for it, and then deleting it. This kind of use is definitely causing a loss of "potential" customer to the company, but no one can be sure that if anti piracy laws are enforced then the same customer would have paid for it. In all probablility he/she would have started the use of open source software or not downloaded the pirated stuff at all.

The policy makers have to make the laws keeping these things in mind. This could be one of the reasons why piracy has different meanings in different countries and thus different laws for piracy.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 7, 2010)

piracy scene is thrilling than open source community


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2010)

> How many people are using only genuine pieces of software?


Linux users


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 9, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Linux users


 
know that lol. been a linux user 6 months back lol. question was what about most windows users?


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 9, 2010)

don't you think there's a good face of piracy. Although these proprietary softwares will be used but in pirated form, hence their developers will not be able to get required money, so these companies will shut down leading to increased popularity of open source software. SO DO PIRACY IF U WANT TO SPREAD OSS.

Just joking frnds, piracy shouldn't be done.


----------



## anni (Apr 9, 2010)

In india 99.9999% ppl use pirated S/W only. well every one has its own definition . whatever you said its pirates, we said no we also purchased.. ya but  in some less amt. If a decent PC is coming now a days in 20 K, who idiot will buy ms office 2003 which is more than 25K.... We are not in USA.
My freind is a very good example. He Purchased one game CD which was not run without inserting CD.. very soon her scratched cames her cd and become un- usable, but i am enjoying same game till now free of cost using virtual cd grive concept


----------



## CA50 (Apr 9, 2010)

One simple reason, TDF does n`t want to promote PIRACY, because PIRACY is a CRIME


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 9, 2010)

> If a decent PC is coming now a days in 20 K, who idiot will buy ms office 2003 which is more than 25K.... We are not in USA.


 
Just like u setup a factory and then you find out the raw material costs more than the factory lol.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 9, 2010)

Why buy MS Office when you can use OpenOffice.org for free? There are free alternatives for most commonly used software requirements. Even if you need to stick to Windows, you can use free alternatives without resorting to piracy... In my office, we need Windows for some software that are Windows based, so, we have purchased OS for all of the systems... But we use cheaper and free software instead of the popular and costly software whereever possible to avoid piracy and still have a productive office... 

Arun


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 9, 2010)

Software piracy is the mislicensing, unauthorized reproduction and  illegal distribution of software, whether for business or personal use.It is a crime .Moreover, cracks and keygens are often packed with malware . So its better to use Open source or free alternatives if available & if you are willing to pay, its nothing better than that 
But restricting users from discussing about pirated softwares wont make a diffrence at all .


----------



## hansraj (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it possible to have an operating system with no "Copy" option? Just an option as "Save as" for all the files which are being created!!!! May be that would be the begining of stopping piracy by implementing in all the os's and end of piracy


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

No. That is not possible and there is no way to stop piracy until the users stop using pirated softawres.Actually i myself like the way softwares are cracked and wud like to try it myself


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 15, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> No. That is not possible and there is no way to stop piracy until the users stop using pirated softawres.Actually i myself like the way softwares are cracked and wud like to try it myself


Cracking a software is fun. I likes to do it.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 21, 2010)

Cracking the protected softwares involves human psychology definitely not criminal intent. Its human to accept challenges and overcome them. Now after winning any challenge you would like the world to know as well that you are a conquerer. This is what people do on the net. They are least bothered how much damage the company can have if someone uses their crack tools now. No personal enmity with anyone and no favourable biases to anyone.
    An advice for protection enforcing firms: Start a scheme to woo the crackers to come up to them once the software is cracked. Give them a prize money and recognition of their skills. Piracy will reduce!!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you tell what have you done with your wife in the night !!! The same thing holds for piracy which you do from 2 - 8 AM (mostly). Haha


----------



## CA50 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, i feel people should go to free side instead of piracy side


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 21, 2010)

hansraj said:


> Cracking the protected softwares involves human psychology definitely not criminal intent. Its human to accept challenges and overcome them. Now after winning any challenge you would like the world to know as well that you are a conquerer. This is what people do on the net. They are least bothered how much damage the company can have if someone uses their crack tools now. No personal enmity with anyone and no favourable biases to anyone.
> An advice for protection enforcing firms: Start a scheme to woo the crackers to come up to them once the software is cracked. Give them a prize money and recognition of their skills. Piracy will reduce!!


I Agree with u dude.


----------



## anni (Apr 21, 2010)

what challenge! For almost all softwares crackes are available for each and every version/build / release in cracks websites totally free of cost...


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 21, 2010)

what about piracy of music / movies?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 21, 2010)

Its just sharing .. not piracy  IMO. Every movie is not worth watching in a Multiplex .


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 22, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Its just sharing .. not piracy  IMO. Every movie is not worth watching in a Multiplex .



   Well you opinion just costs the industry 20Billion Dollar.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 22, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> Well you opinion just costs the industry 20Billion Dollar.



20 Billion dollar !!, that figure has no credibility, every movie pirated does not equal to the purchases that would have been made for the movie.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 22, 2010)

How many movie freaks have stopped going to multiplex just because of the fact that cam print is available for download. I bet no one. Only the ones who as such wouldnt have made an attempt to watch the movie in theatre are downloading and just watching it in their leisure time.

 Is this the category of viewers you are talking about who would have contributed 20 billion dollars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 23, 2010)

The Advantages of Piracy :

1. Piracy is easy : It is as easy as downloading pirated softwares (with cracks included) from your favorite torrent or file sharing site.

Compare it to the hassle of purchasing a software either from a store or online. You need to have a credit card handy or have a paypal account, go through several web-pages & payment gateways to purchase stuff.

2. Piracy is economical : Except for the price of Internet connection (if you're downloading stuff) or CD\DVD media (if you're getting it from someone else), it costs nothing to get pirated software. How economical !

3. Piracy is accessible : Softwares, games & movies might not be available for purchase near you. Pirated stuff is available everywhere for free.

4. No legal threats for piracy : I've never heard that anyone had been sentenced to prison for using a pirated copy of Windows XP.  

5. Huge capacity Blank Optical media\Pen Drives\External HDDs : Are they meant to carry your .doc & .xls files ? No, for that an ordinary floppy disk would suffice. These devices are manufactured, sold & used for the sole purpose of piracy. Am I wrong ?

6. Oppressive anti-customer nature of companies : There are many instances where the legit customer faces difficulties with a piece of software while the pirates enjoy without any problems. 
This is especially true for PC games where a genuine customer has to deal with nasty DRM's while the pirates use a crack. 

Ubisoft's new DRM which they applied on games like Assassin's Creed II will surely make genuine customers turn to piracy.  

Slumdog Millionaire, a movie based on India, was released in India much later than in the US. The consequence being - People downloading the US version & watching it much before release in India. 

7. Companies supporting piracy : Microsoft too supports piracy. How ? They haven't applied any strict measures to disable pirated copies of Windows 7. What at most Microsoft does is putting up a message in the right hand corner "This copy of Windows is not genuine". All other Windows functions work properly. So why should people buy a genuine copy of Windows 7 ?

Ubisoft shamelessly distributed a no-DVD crack (made by a cracking group) as an update to the game Rainbow Six Vegas 2, claiming it to be made by them.

File sharing websites such as Rapidshare, Megaupload, etc. make money by encouraging users to pirate stuff. Some even offer incentives to share their "files" .

8. Open Source & Freeware : Most open source softwares & freeware are not as feature rich or as user-friendly as the paid 
ones. Linux will not be able to replace Windows until everything in Linux can be done without using command-line. Similarly, there are no powerful freeware alternatives to professional softwares like Photoshop, Flash & Visual Studio.'

9. Try before you buy : Most movies (especially the Bollywood ones) aren't good enough to spend money for them. Same goes to music too. Piracy makes it possible to try stuff to check whether it should be purchased. If a movie is good enough, a person would still go to a theater even after watching a cam rip on the PC. Remember "3 Idiots" ?

10. Cheap high speed Broadband Internet/ 3G /WIMAX/ Unlimited plans (including night unlimited) : Are they meant for you to check your mail or chat with your friends ?


The Disadvantages of Piracy :

1. No support : You won't get any help from the companies, if you're messed up with any software.

2. Using pirated softwares does not make you a proud owner of the software.

3. By using pirated softwares, you might be funding the terrorists.

4. Pirated softwares might contain malware which could seriously damage your PC.

Compare the advantages with the disadvantages. Obviously the advantages outweigh the disadvantages. Hence piracy flourishes.

I would love to see other members adding more points to both advantages & disadvantages section.
Also discuss if any point above is not true & why ?


----------



## anni (Apr 23, 2010)

@pauldmps. great dear.very nice points to support it... good work.. India 99% ppl are using so called pirated stuffs only.
point 7 is also absolutely true...


----------



## hansraj (Apr 24, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> The Disadvantages of Piracy :
> 
> 3. By using pirated softwares, you might be funding the terrorists.



I want to know how is this possible. As such the pirates are not paying a single penny then how the terrorist outfits are going to get money!


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 24, 2010)

By paying for a genuine software you ultimately boost the govts revenue. Thats the only way i could think of piracy helping terrorists lol


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 24, 2010)

hansraj said:


> I want to know how is this possible. As such the pirates are not paying a single penny then how the terrorist outfits are going to get money!



If you go out & buy a copy of pirated Windows 7 DVD for say... Rs. 100. The actual cost of blank media is about Rs. 15. So where does the rest profit goes ? Maybe to some businessman or to some terrorist.

I had read such info on a competitor PC magazine in which they carried out an article about piracy.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 24, 2010)

Well in that case, I can say most of the guys/gals in digit forum are into downloading (if they are into piracy). So they are not funding any terrorist org.


----------



## paroh (Apr 24, 2010)

If Rs.1000 for month and unlimited download for a month. So how many of u agree to pay Rs 1000 for legal movie or music download.

Please cast ur vote here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126093


----------



## hansraj (Apr 25, 2010)

I will subscribe under these conditions:

I shall cast the vote 'for' but with the undermentioned conditions only

1. Atleast 2 mbps upload speed for each user; 24 X 7

2. On release, the movie should be available for download. So that one can watch I st day Ist show

3. The movie should be in 720P minimum and preferably 1080P resolution


----------



## paroh (Apr 25, 2010)

hansraj said:


> I will subscribe under these conditions:
> 
> I shall cast the vote 'for' but with the undermentioned conditions only
> 
> ...




I think ur second point is not possible


----------



## hansraj (Apr 26, 2010)

I know, you are right. But today the customer has to be demanding and anything is possible!!! Remember 1994, motorola mobile phones were introduced. Rs 6 per min was incoming and outgoing was Rs 15 or so but today ......


----------

